# wild pigs spotted in vanburen county



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

my buddy said he saw a wild pig near bangor...just thought id give you pig hunters a heads up if you live in the area


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

To bad the DNR will not permit them to hunted properly.


----------



## Standsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

Get him boys :evil:


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not in VanBuren, but regardless.... I'll be waiting :evil: :evilsmile


----------

